# Am i crazy?



## fenixfox (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi peeps. I'm a 23 yr old male and in a relationship with my gf for over 5 years?. Im into my final year studying and she has already been working for 1 yr. During this time whenever she is out late with her wild friends or other friends past midnight when im busy with school work at home, I always get anxiety attacks( headaches, feeling depressed). I don't know why i feel this way, perhaps when we were schooling we would spend alot of time together. Sometimes if she goes out till 4am or maybe 6am with her friends, i cant sleep at all till she calls me to say she's home. I feel terrrible everytime this happens to me, and she does not know how i feel. I feel helpless and don't know what to do =(


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Has she ever cheated on you? have you cheated? What are you saying to yourself when she is out?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

ljtseng said:


> Has she ever cheated on you? have you cheated? What are you saying to yourself when she is out?


Good questions, I also have another. How jealous are you?

draconis


----------

